# Petfinder Find (This ones for sure)



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

OM Gosh he is gorgeous hope it works out for you.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a gorgeous guy! any names yet? congrats!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is beautiful, good luck.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

He is just absolutely adorable~love the hanging out tongue pic! He looks like tons of energy and fun!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations... he's beautiful. What a great addition to your family.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

We may keep the name he has now. It is the one that was given to him by his previous owners. That name is ACE. Any suggestions on another name that would be easy for him to learn or become accustomed to? We have a cat named Chase that actually comes when his name is called and it might be a little confusing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome boy and looks like he is a real big goofball. I hope it works out for you this time.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous and looks like a sweetheart!!! Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

He's adorable!!!! I hope it all works out this time...we are waiting to pick up our rescue man as well...I had to wait since Friday until tomorrow (tues.) Congrats on your new furbaby!!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is just beautiful Reminds me of my Hunter at 6 months.l


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow what a find!!! He is great looking. I can imagine this will be a long week until Friday can get here. Good luck !!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What an absolutely sweet face he has!

Name suggestions that stay sort of close to ACE:

Hank
Mace (might be too close to Chase)
Darn, it's hard to sort of rhyme with ACE. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

He is just gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He is adorable, kinda reminds me of my Cooper 
Good Luck!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's beautiful!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

What a pretty puppers! Hoping everything works out for you guys!

-Hugs!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like it was a lucky day for both of you. Congratulations.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations!! I love the name Ace but it may confuse your cat! Good luck with this boy!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

He sure is a cutie! I bet you're climbing up the walls till then.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so excited for you! You bet it will be a long week! He is a beautiful dog and is *so* lucky to have found a wonderful home. I know he will be loved and spoiled - just like every golden should be. 

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

*Fozzy!* We need an update! Is he home yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozzy*

Fozzy:

Waiting for an update-is he home yet?


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

How exciting!! Congrats! Must be the season for rescuing! We're rescuing a Great Pyr soon. :crossfing


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Friday as in yesterday? we need updates!!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes sorry everybody, he is home. We are having some post neutering issues (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34068) but all in all he doesn't do to bad. Sure is cute but I think way under weight. We stopped by our vets office on Friday and had him weighed. He was 48 pounds but we can feel every bone in his body. Definetly having a hard time getting pictures. He won't stand still. I will try and get some when things hopefully calm down.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Ace is such a cutie! Feed that boy! It looks like he is interested in supper in that first picture. 

I checked your other thread. Hope the other issues work themselves out. I'm sure it will take some time and patience, but he's going to be a good boy and a great dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ace*

Ace is absolutely PRECIOUS!! Beautiful little boy!!

I agree with Meggie's Mom-ACE SURE DOES LOOK INTERESTED IN SUPPER!

HE will get past his issues with your love and understand! So happy you have him!!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He is beautiful!!!
I am sure you will have no time fattening him up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ace is a cutie and I bet he will fatten up with love and food.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless the poor boy, he looks like he could use a few good meals.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

congrats to you and your family... and bless you for taking this little on in!!!! I'm sure he will reward you with far more love than you can imagine!!!


----------

